# Wingstem



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Golden honey usually kicks off the fall flow around here. Then white snakeroot, goldenrod, and asters. The bees do seem to like it...i suppose they arn't too picky this time of year.


----------



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

I pay much more attention to the weeds now than I did before I got bees. This patch of Wingstem is growing in the same spot where the dame's rocket was blooming this spring. Partly shady and moist location near a stream.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What else can I grow in full sun near a slow running creek?
If I have some wingstem plants I can make a decent size pond for them.
And populate the local creeks too. Where can I get some to propagate them here?


----------



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm not sure how well they would do in your area, the range map I saw online showed their range as only east of the Rockies. If you google Wingstem seeds you will find some places that sell them. They prefer moist woodland margins.


----------



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

Smartweed might do well for you as a water margin plant. It seems to be native everywhere, and there are different varieties of varying heights. Ducks like the seeds.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The Golden honey wingstem is pretty sparse around here, not huge fields of it. It tends to be along the edge of woods. 

White snake root will be thru-out a field...same as Goldenrod


----------

